# nose colour



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all, Crystal is settling in so well with us and is getting on great with my other 2 dogs Holly and Dell boi, she is 9 week old now and love her to bits.

She has a pink nose with some brown, do their noses change colour? My friends chi had a pink nose with some black on it but now at 5 months old its all black, so i am wondering do all of them change colour or can they stay the same? 

I am addicted to this site lol, finding out new things about chis every day.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to Chi Ppl! This is a great site with much information and friendship. 
If her nose is pink with some brown, it will probably be some shade of brown.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I would say brown too. George's nose was always solid brown but Arlee nose was black with a lot of pink and it turned all black. Her lips even turned black as she got older.


----------



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks, i am hoping it will turn brown as she is a cream colour and the brown nose will look lush lol, but if it doesnt change it doesnt matter.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

It will prob turn all brown, Rockys nose is now all black but it had pink on it.
Her was Rocky at 9 weeks








And now


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

A lot of the time puppies noses will change like Rocky's did but if they are adults then they won't change. Puppies noses normally have change by the time they go to their new homes but if you got them earlier than the recommended age from the breed clubs you will see what the breeder normally sees - light/lighter, sometimes patchy noses.

They can have light or self coloured noses, if they are light colours - this is permissable however the black pigment is preferred. They can also darken slightly in the summer and some have a slightly lighter pigment in the middle (like a faint stripe) this becomes more promenant in the winter....hense the term "winter nose"


----------



## Romeo (Aug 17, 2009)

whit time it can become black......


----------



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

aww rocky is so cute, thanks for adding the pics as i can see the difference plain. crystal has got more pink i think on her nose but it might be black when she is adult?
Thanks for your replies.

here is crystal


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

its unlikely that she will get a black nose, she is light colour and likely will have light pigment but it is fine. Does she have light eyes too? That normally happens.


----------



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

her eyes are like a dark blue now but sometimes they look a little lighter but not light blue, 
Thanks for your reply, I am new to chi's but have kept small dogs for years and they have always had black noses and dark eyes so this is new to me.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

They probably won't stay blue - normally they go a light green then onto a pale brown. Still very pretty though.


----------



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks jesshan, i have been looking at your websites and you have stunning dogs and know a lot about the breed, what do you think of crystal? i am in the uk and they are so expensive here i saw her and loved her straight so i bought her without much knowledge of the breed. I am not a breeder or show dogs but it would be interesting to know. Thanks
ps you dont have to answer if you dont want to.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Well fancy that 

I never knew their noses could change colour from pup to adult!

x


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

They normally change as a young puppy, a lot are born with pink or patchy noses - normally they have filled in (if they are going to) by about 12 weeks or so. The adult noses doesn't actually change - winter noses have a lighter stripe up the middle and it just lightens in the winter and darkens down in the summer.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

**crystal** said:


> Thanks jesshan, i have been looking at your websites and you have stunning dogs and know a lot about the breed, what do you think of crystal? i am in the uk and they are so expensive here i saw her and loved her straight so i bought her without much knowledge of the breed. I am not a breeder or show dogs but it would be interesting to know. Thanks
> ps you dont have to answer if you dont want to.


Aw thanks. I hope I know a bit about the breed LOL, I have been exhibiting for almost 30 years and judge at championship show level.  It is very difficult to comment on a puppy and even harder on a photograph. Crystal looks happy, chunky puppy which is all you can ask for. (nothing worse than a scrawny puppy)

Where in the UK are you at?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

jesshan said:


> They normally change as a young puppy, a lot are born with pink or patchy noses - normally they have filled in (if they are going to) by about 12 weeks or so. The adult noses doesn't actually change - winter noses have a lighter stripe up the middle and it just lightens in the winter and darkens down in the summer.


Wow, I never knew that either. I have always wondered about the pups with patchy noses. I didn't know if they would fill in or not. Do some stay patchy? Is that just a pigment thing???


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

I never knew any of this!
When i got Pebbles at 8 weeks of age her fur was just off white, it was so light! and her nose was completely black! by the time she was a few months old her fur turned cream/caramel and her nose was pink (with a slight brown outline around it). I was amazed!! but now the hassle is that her nose can get burnt easily so we have to put sunscreen on it HAHA poor baby!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> I never knew any of this!
> When i got Pebbles at 8 weeks of age her fur was just off white, it was so light! and her nose was completely black! by the time she was a few months old her fur turned cream/caramel and her nose was pink (with a slight brown outline around it). I was amazed!! but now the hassle is that her nose can get burnt easily so we have to put sunscreen on it HAHA poor baby!!


I learn something new on here every single day. Chloe was snow white at 12 weeks old and now she has 3 or 4 creme patches. I love them and think they are adorable but they really can change so much. Kiss your gorgeous babies for me and keep the sunscreen on!!! LOL.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I've always loved the color of Mateo's nose. It is ( and always has been ) 
a very chocolate brown. My other chi's have all had black noses.

I never consciously set out to photograph it ( lol ) but this
image is pretty close to the real color.

He's such a muted rainbow of color - I just love this photo.
Although the flash makes the whites a bit brighter than real life.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

He's just gorgeous Alan. I love the chocolate brown noses. I don't see them that often. Great photo opp you got there!!! Mateo makes me smile!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yoshi's nose was solid black when I got her, but now it's a pinky brown colour, so it really lightened up. It's still lined black around the edge. I love her little nose


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

rcj1095 said:


> Wow, I never knew that either. I have always wondered about the pups with patchy noses. I didn't know if they would fill in or not. Do some stay patchy? Is that just a pigment thing???


Occasionally you will get one that has a patchy nose but normally they fill in


----------



## **crystal** (Aug 11, 2009)

jesshan said:


> Aw thanks. I hope I know a bit about the breed LOL, I have been exhibiting for almost 30 years and judge at championship show level.  It is very difficult to comment on a puppy and even harder on a photograph. Crystal looks happy, chunky puppy which is all you can ask for. (nothing worse than a scrawny puppy)
> 
> Where in the UK are you at?



thanks, the vet told me she was not a good example of the breed, she is a happy little thing and is good with the housetraining and playing.

I am from wales in the valleys.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

**crystal** said:


> thanks, the vet told me she was not a good example of the breed, she is a happy little thing and is good with the housetraining and playing.
> 
> I am from wales in the valleys.


Unless the vet is a breed specialist and you have bought it for show/breeding purposes they really shouldn't have said this, it would be totally irrelivant. If you have bought a puppy for pet only and it is healthy and happy so what if it isn't a good example of the breed.

TBH any dog which is KC registered and resembles a chihuahua can be "shown", it doesn't mean that it will win. There are a couple of breeders I know in Wales but an awful lot of puppy farmers there, too close to bounce them in from Southern Ireland.

Thinking of doing the South Wales Chihuahua Club this year....will have to make a descision later. LOL


----------

